# Your Principal Care Provider: What type Doctor?



## imp (Aug 23, 2015)

My supplemental carrier gives me a list of "participating" doctors; I must choose one, not on list, cannot use. Many I noted are "DOs", some "MDs". I finally took the time to learn the difference. Medical Doctor vs. Doctor of Osteopathy. Always thought "osteo" meant bone, so.......
apparently not so, in this titling. Both must attend similar medical curriculum, similar lengths of  time, similar residency, etc. In theory, the DO is supposedly attuned more to "listening" to the patient, rather than the MD "proclaiming" treatment.

I tried two, rejected after one visit. The third, a DO, DID listen, attentively. I was impressed by this. He then declared he could see I had a good grasp of the issues involved, medically, especially the chemistry of the medications. Most at ease any doctor has ever made me feel!

What preference do you have for a regular doctor? Have you seen any one for many years?    imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 23, 2015)

Internal Medicine  MD.  Been with him for 20+ years


----------



## MaryZPA (Aug 23, 2015)

After using an MD as my primary doc for years, I have been with a DO family practitioner now for about 5 years. I'm sure it all depends on the individual doctor, but I've found my DO to be more open-minded in considering a range of treatments. He shows a better understanding of me as a whole person, rather than just a collection of parts and organs. He's gotten to know me personally and now has a good sense of what's normal for me and what's not. He does not quickly recommend that I see specialists, nor does he go overboard in ordering frequent tests and invasive procedures. However, he doesn't seem to have such an enormous ego that he won't send me on when something is beyond his area of expertise. I've been delighted.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 23, 2015)

My Cardiologist is a MD, my primary is a DO.  I trust 'em both with (literally) my life.


----------



## Lon (Aug 23, 2015)

My Primary Care doc is a M.D. Internal Medicine, My Oncologist/Hematologist is also a M.D., My Cardiologist/Electrophysiologist is a M.D. as is my Dermatologist and Urologist. I see the Primary Care doc semi annually or sooner if I have a problem and the same with the Dermatologist and Urologist. The Oncologist I see every quarter.

I like and have a good relationship with all of them.


----------



## imp (Aug 23, 2015)

MaryZPA said:


> After using an MD as my primary doc for years, I have been with a DO family practitioner now for about 5 years. I'm sure it all depends on the individual doctor, but I've found my DO to be more open-minded in considering a range of treatments. He shows a better understanding of me as a whole person, rather than just a collection of parts and organs. He's gotten to know me personally and now has a good sense of what's normal for me and what's not. He does not quickly recommend that I see specialists, nor does he go overboard in ordering frequent tests and invasive procedures. However, he doesn't seem to have such an enormous ego that he won't send me on when something is beyond his area of expertise. *I've been delighted*.



To be delighted with one's doctor is a delight in itself! I'm hoping my present guy will turn out that way. Have only seen him once, a year ago. Liked him very much. Need to go back now, putting it off. Procrastinator, when it comes to routine doctoring.    imp


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm happy with my present primary care physician, who is a DO. He fits the "DO" description to a 'tee':



> DOs combine today's medical technology with their ears to listen  caringly to their patients, with their eyes to see each patient as a  whole person, and with their hands to diagnose and treat patients for  injury and illness.




My previous primary care doc was an internist, and was a fine physician but his "bedside manner" was completely lacking. 

 My gastroenterologist  has completely cloaked any trace of personality in his white lab coat.   I enjoy looking for ways to get him to reveal his humanity, can actually coax a smile out of him, occasionally.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 23, 2015)

For those of you who remember,I had a really crappy experience with a new doctor back in June. He was a DO and never once looked up from his computer. Reordered all my prescriptions online and screwed up two of them,so I had to make the 30 minute trip to Walmart 3 times to get things straightened out. My doctor before was a DO and I loved him-probably the best doctor I have ever had. Really listened and offered great advice and options. Then he moved back to Minnesota.... Anyway,I have now changed to my old PA who I used to see years ago-she is in the same office as the new doctor but I should never have to see him again-hopefully. Although she has now referred me to a Gastroenterologist,an Endochronologist,an Opthamologist and a breast surgeon for a biopsy due to a problem noticed on my mammo. Had that done 10 days ago so I guess I`ll find out the results at my follow up appt. tomorrow. Haven`t seen this many doctors ever.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2015)

I rarely see the doctor, and when I do for routine exams every few years, they usually set me up with the same one, but sometimes a different doctor, MDs.


----------



## imp (Aug 23, 2015)

That mention of MD scrutinizing their computer fits my first experience here perfectly. Two person office, flowery name. Husband ran it, heavy UK accent, wife, Australian, the MD. She never even occasioned to do any kind of physical exam, heart, lungs, palpations, lymph nodes, just asked questions. Never asked "Why are you here?"   imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 24, 2015)

Having worked in the hospital setting with both MDs and DOs..  I have found no difference in how they practice medicine or how they care for their patients.   Without the letters behind their names, you wouldn't know which was which, or who was what.   Don't know how DOs are in the office setting, but in the hospital.... identical to MDs.   So I hate to burst any bubbles about the magnificence of DOs.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 25, 2015)

I've seen both, and haven't seen any real differences, except as to individual personalities.  My present PC is an MD who has all the personality of a bowling ball.  I think he looked up from his computer once about 5 years ago.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 25, 2015)

I review MD documentation in patient charts for a living.   I review thousands a year.   I couldn't tell the difference between an MD and a DO unless I look up their profile on the Medical staff listing.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 25, 2015)

My primary care physician is an internist whom I've been with for many years.  He's great.  Very old school.  Wants to know your background, lifestyle, etc.  Takes time to listen.  He's caring and gives good, common sense advice.  Today I may only see him once a year, sometimes less often, but the practice he's in gives me access to some wonderful physician assistants and nurse practitioners.  One of the most thorough, annual physical exams was with a nurse practitioner earlier this year.  I felt like she listened, cared and gave me some things to think about for down the road.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 25, 2015)

DOs  are medical school dropouts who couldn't hack it.  Who on earth would really dream of becoming a "DO"?


That's like saying, "When I grow up, I want to be a co-pilot."

I want MY doctor to be a real medical doctor.  It pays to look @ the doctor's wall and see exactly where he/she got their degree.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 25, 2015)

Falcon said:


> DOs  are medical school dropouts who couldn't hack it.  Who on earth would really dream of becoming a "DO"?
> 
> 
> That's like saying, "When I grow up, I want to be a co-pilot."
> ...



DOs ARE real doctors Falcon...

[h=4]M.D.[/h]

137 M.D. programs in the USA; 17 M.D. programs in Canada (check out the LCME for updated list of programs trying to gain accreditation)
4 year college degree required prior to medical school with prerequisite courses (physics, bio, general chem, organic chem, English)
4 year medical school program
Applicants use the AMCAS application to apply (includes college transcript, MCAT, personal statement, supplementary application materials for most schools)
Many programs also offer M.D./PhD and M.D./MPH degrees and other dual degree programs
Graduates enter the National Residency Match Program (NRMP) and go on to residencies in any specialty of medicine
Must pass the USMLE to obtain a medical license
[h=4]D.O[/h]

30 D.O. programs in the USA offering 42 locations in 28 states (as of 1 Jan 2015)
4 year college degree required prior to medical school with prerequisite courses (physics, bio, general chem, organic chem, English)
4 year medical school program
Applicants use the AACOMAS application to apply (includes college transcript, MCAT®, personal statement regarding reason for wanting to be a D.O., and a letter of recommendation from a practicing D.O.)
Osteopathic medical schools seem to primarily be partnered with medical facilities and medical offices in the community, such that students often have to travel more for their clinical rotations. While some M.D. schools are like this as well, it is more common for osteopathic schools.
Few programs offer D.O./PhD degrees
Graduates go on to residencies in any specialty of medicine; there are more than 500 osteopathic residency programs, but graduates can also enter the NRMP (7.1% of NRMP applicants in 2011 were students/graduates of osteopathic medical schools)[SUP][4][/SUP]
D.O.s must pass the COMLEX to obtain a medical license


----------



## d0ug (Aug 25, 2015)

My doctor is a veterinarian and also a naturopath doctor. Probably that is why all my chronic ailments have been cured.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 25, 2015)

Primary care practices are designated as such by the state and federal agencies they have contracts with. Nurse practioners and physician assistances may be included in this group under an umbrella. As QS said their roles, and reimburse are dictated by a fairly routine protocol that includes mandated testing for certain disease states. This acts as an averaging that helps close some of the cracks, and helps reduce the pat. Load. Everybody wants to see the best Doc. Personality only makes you feel better. In some cases NP and PA are more helpfully and with the distribution of the work flow helps keep operational costs lower. After your lab tests come back, the specialist can come in and some of the folks here have them. These protocols are especially important with Medicaid and Medicare packages. A relatively new field, Bio-informatics, which manages pt. information for inter departmental use cuts cost again, and incorporation with drug clinical screening allows more eyes on the problem and better feed back. Third party coverage part D, includes many extras, however Ralphys life style drugs have been removed this last year, and prescription drugs is usually part of this package as well as extended dental coverage. Many MD have opted out of these programs and provide concierge medicine for a fixed yearly fee. This usually is the best medical coverage but is expensive. The difference in docs comes from where and what they did residence in, rather than title. This includes what other medical resources they can bring to bear on your problem, such as acquaintances in world of medicine and access to medical facilities. Usually there are no bad cardioeletrophysiologists due to the nature of the programs and the liability involved.


----------



## imp (Aug 30, 2015)

In depth analysis! Thank you!   imp


----------

